# Auqaponic? Hat es schon wirklich jemand versucht?



## Cheakyboy86 (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern zufällig folgenden Link gefunden, bzw. das Video gesehen.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m30DBCLU64_


sieht auf dem ersten Blick sehr vielversprechend aus. Hat hier im Forum schon jemand Erfolg damit gehabt? Bin am Überlegen es mal zu testen, konnte im Forum aber keine wirklichen Erfahrungsberichte dazu finden. Auch im Netz findet man relativ wenig im Bezug auf Koiteich-Aquaponic.


----------



## groecamp (7. Juni 2017)

Gute Idee... werde das heute gleich ausprobieren... schaden kann es ja nicht... und die __ Schnecken gehen dann leer aus....


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2017)

mit dem richtigen wort findet man hier auch was: Aquaponik

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/search/442767/?q=aquaponic&o=date







https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/387558/


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (7. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> mit dem richtigen wort findet man hier auch was: Aquaponik
> 
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/search/442767/?q=aquaponic&o=date
> 
> ...



Ich konnte leider nichts finden, ob du Erfolg damit hattest. betreibst du deinen Teich immer noch mit dem Salat?


----------



## mitch (8. Juni 2017)

Cheakyboy86 schrieb:


> Ich konnte leider nichts finden, ob du Erfolg damit hattest.


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/393316/



Cheakyboy86 schrieb:


> betreibst du deinen Teich immer noch mit dem Salat?


nein


----------



## muhviehstar (26. Juli 2017)

Ich beglücke mein Teich seit ca. 4 Wochen mit Salatpflanzen (Kopfsalat)  in Hydrokultur / Pflanztopf und Styroporschwimmkörper Marke Eigenbau... ich bin mal vorsichtig optimistisch - es funktioniert!

Der Salat wächst also werden Nähstoffe dem Teich entzogen, eine gute Belüftung spielt hier für das Wachstum eine wichtige Rolle hab ich gemerkt...essen will ich das Gemüse aber irgendwie nicht...der Effekt langt mir und die Kois halten sich gerne im Schatten der Schwimmkörper auf.

Habe 10 Pflanzen für ca. 35.000 Liter eingesetzt.

Aktuell probiere ich mich auch noch am Basilikum, mal sehn obs klappt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2017)

HI,

ich hab keine Salat im Teich schwimmen und er ist trotzdem fadenalgenfrei

jede Pflanze im Wasser verbraucht Nährstoffe wenn sie wächst. Da braucht man kein Salat im Tümpel schwimmen zu lassen, Bananenstauden, Energiemais und Co gingen auch. 
Wenn man einen Teich ausreichend und  ordentlich bepflanzt und vor allem auch eine auf die Teichgröße abgestimmte Fischmenge hat - das läßt sich ganz leicht erkennen: jeder der zufüttern muß hat ein krasses Mißverhältnis von aktueller Teichgröße - Fischmenge (Koiteiche sind ja in den allermeißten Fällen hoffnunglos überbesetzt)

übrigens nur 2-3 Salatköpfe bringen net mal was in nem überdüngten 54l Becken. Wäre mein 100.000l Teich nährstoffüberlastet würden die 130qm2 Wasseroberfläche net für die Salatmenge ausreichen um das loszuwerden

PS: oben auf dem Filmchen sieht man auch das die Seerosen wachsen und die wasseroberfläche immer mehr mit Laub bedecken. Das die Fadenalgen auch durch den Lichtentzug und immer höher werdenen Nährstoffbedarf der immer mehr Masse aufbauenden Seerosen gehindert werden,  auf die Idee kommt da leider keiner (je massiger ein Lebewesen ist umso mehr Futter verbraucht es

MfG Frank


----------

